# XL Burn III left....



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Big Thank You, to the customers that have taken advantage of the Pyranha 10%-20% sale, there are Large Shiva's, Burn XL's and Large 9R's left. Keep in mind all Sweet Protection 20% off along with deep discount blue light specials everyday and 1/2 off rack!!!! Call 970-668-9294 for details.

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side up....


----------



## colo4o (Jul 19, 2013)

We talked yesterday...do you ever come to Denver?


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Denver*

I do come to Denver, please call shop to discuss..

TMCK


----------



## colo4o (Jul 19, 2013)

Butch 7203515353. We are in Salina for the weekend


----------

